# How do i add tank to cart jetter?



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a ridgid k3100 and would like to add a water tank to increase water demand. My buddy has a northwest brute. Has tank already he loves it. I would like to do similar but with a 25 gallon or 50 gallon tank. Questions are. Where do I purchase a tank and is the a certain way to configure it to work properly?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A tank is only used when the water supply cant keep up with the pump output or if you're not able to use a hose bibb. Positive pressure feed is the easiest way to go.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^exactly! A tank is not used to increase your water demand, only decrease your water flow dependency from your source. So if your jetter is rated @ 5 GPM that's all your gonna get no matter how much volume is coming into it. Now if your source is say an old galvanized house with 3 GPM, then the water tank will allow you to maintain that 2 GPM difference but no more.

Holding tanks can be purchased from many places, even homemade. Just google 25 gallon water tank. A prefab outlet with a gasket and threaded fittings would be a plug and play install, but a solid one will work and you can drill a hole and do the plumbing yurself.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes I would only be using it when I have poor pressure. But does it need to be suspended above the machine because pumps on Jetters don't actually suck 😁 in the water supply?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Yes I would only be using it when I have poor pressure. But does it need to be suspended above the machine because pumps on Jetters don't actually suck 😁 in the water supply?


Contact the pump manufacturer as I know some need to draw from above and some can draw from below. I remember calling jetters northwest up in Seattle about an issue i was having wit my small cart jetter. The guys there are so awesome at customer service that they help me diagnose an issue I has with my non jetters northwest jetter, so maybe you can give them a call


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Most belt driven pumps can suck or draw water in and the tank need not be above them, most direct drive pumps need the tank to be above the pump.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Can someone please post pictures of their Jetter & tank set up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Udor has a tank plumbing diagram on their website.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Can someone please post pictures of their Jetter & tank set up.


Don't think any if us with smaller cart jetters are running tanks, so no pictures available. Other than trailer jetters, UNCLOG1776 and Sierra2000 run big brute cart jetters and have larger buffer tanks connected.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't think any if us with smaller cart jetters are running tanks, so no pictures available. Other than trailer jetters, UNCLOG1776 and Sierra2000 run big brute cart jetters and have larger buffer tanks connected.


The brute does not require the tank to be above the pump so you can just plug the hoses in and start jetting. 

I've seen a water tank used on a small pressure washer once. The washer was on the ground and the tank was in the bed of a pickup so gravity did the job.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> The brute does not require the tank to be above the pump so you can just plug the hoses in and start jetting.
> 
> I've seen a water tank used on a small pressure washer once. The washer was on the ground and the tank was in the bed of a pickup so gravity did the job.


DOH! Yur right! The guys that usually always need a tank with the smaller pressure washers are he mobile detailing guys. Hey MACK ATTACK check out some mobile detailing setups


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Setting up in a trailer weather enclosed or open I think would be hard since they usually ride close to the ground. A pickup bed would be ideal if your weather permits it. 

If I were to put a set up together that required gravity between the tank and Jetter I think I would go cargo van. Mount 100 gallon tank as close to rear axle as possible but positioned so an outlet hose could be attached to the bottom of the tank with a 2" ball valve coming out the side doors. The Jetter would have to be removed from the van every time you used it but just setting on the ground near the van should be low enough to pull water I would think. 

A 4000psi 4gpm pressure washer, 1000 gallon water tank, Jetter hose w/reel and a root ranger nozzle and a guy could be mulching roots for pretty low cost. 

Don't forget a van of course and about half the floor spaced dedicated to jetting.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Setting up in a trailer weather enclosed or open I think would be hard since they usually ride close to the ground. A pickup bed would be ideal if your weather permits it.
> 
> If I were to put a set up together that required gravity between the tank and Jetter I think I would go cargo van. Mount 100 gallon tank as close to rear axle as possible but positioned so an outlet hose could be attached to the bottom of the tank with a 2" ball valve coming out the side doors. The Jetter would have to be removed from the van every time you used it but just setting on the ground near the van should be low enough to pull water I would think.
> 
> ...


That's what I currently use, a 4000psi @ 4gpm pressure washer essentially. Although I'm really only getting 3.5 GPM. Same model as this little guy in the middle


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's what I currently use, a 4000psi @ 4gpm pressure washer essentially. Although I'm really only getting 3.5 GPM. Same model as this little guy in the middle


Cutting roots with less effort than a mainline cable?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Cutting roots with less effort than a mainline cable?


Hell yea! Wutdya think gear junkie's been using for the last coupla years. I mean I still use the k-60 and I've got the spartan 2001 in reserve but with a root ranger I destroy roots. I do many many restaurant grease lines and do them well, however, it just takes too much Effin effort these days. Plus when jetting out heavy sludge from a leach line it just takes too much effort moving the heavy stuff. I'm in a tuff situation with doing fine with my setup, but something 6+ GPM would be nice. And 9 GPM would be sweet.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The RR is an amazing tool.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If a pump that will run at 10gpm is connected directly to an outlet, will it not suck the full 10gpm from the pipes?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> If a pump that will run at 10gpm is connected directly to an outlet, will it not suck the full 10gpm from the pipes?


It should. I would imagine filling the 12 gal buffer tank on that big brute and turning the water supply off, thus giving you roughly 1min 20 seconds of jet time before you run out of water.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Unclog1776, what is the model of udor pump on yur big brute?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey Unclog1776, what is the model of udor pump on yur big brute?


I will have to look in the morning. I'll snap a pic and post it


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Unclogg thank you for the useful information. Looking forward to the pic.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is the only marking I could find on the pump


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 37194
> 
> 
> This is the only marking I could find on the pump


Dang! That's what I figured. Udor slapped a JNW model on one of their GKC pumps. But that's wired that its labeled a 9gpm unit but an 8.5 pump. Udor doesn't have a model with those specs which leads me to believe JNW are using a more powerful pump which normally would need 30 net hp, but they're using a 28hp pump and not getting the full rating of the more powerful pump that would otherwise be spec'd at 10GPM.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So just got off the phone with Udor and they make a pump that's spec'd for Jetters northwest that is not available for sale. So the closest an off the shelf pump from a udor rep will put me at 7gpm @ 4000psi or 8gpm @ 3500 psi.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So just got off the phone with Udor and they make a pump that's spec'd for Jetters northwest that is not available for sale. So the closest an off the shelf pump from a udor rep will put me at 7gpm @ 4000psi or 8gpm @ 3500 psi.


You can finance a full loaded brute with all the extras for less than 400 a month


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry Unclog. The others were talking about the pump. And in the middle of the conversation I was talking of the tank. Oops. Don't mean to be confusing. But will you load a photo of your tank configuration, model and where you bought it. Thanks


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It all came from JNW they send it with the unit and hoses. It's labeled inlet and outlet pretty idiot proof. The only thing I didn't do was drill the holes into the van floor. I set everything where I wanted it and a buddy with a lift bolted it all down

I could make a walk around video of my Jetter and tank if you want. Or just a bunch of pics


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> You can finance a full loaded brute with all the extras for less than 400 a month


Yea but right now, I'm enjoying growing my business without a single dollar in debt as i figure which way to branch out into perahps niche work. Right now the wheels upstairs are simply turning is all. Building my own larger jetter would be a fun challenge, Id love to convert the motor into a fri-fuel system to run on gas, lp, or NG with the turn of a valve.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's beautiful dude. It's costs me 20k a month to keep my doors open


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Sorry Unclog. The others were talking about the pump. And in the middle of the conversation I was talking of the tank. Oops. Don't mean to be confusing. But will you load a photo of your tank configuration, model and where you bought it. Thanks


for a second time.......If you go on udor website, they show you how to plumb it in. Look under reference guides


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's beautiful dude. It's costs me 20k a month to keep my doors open


I believe it! It doesn't take a huge operation to required huge overhead. My last shop was 80k a month. Eventually ill be right up there with you as well if I get another rig or two on the road as that's my plan.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's beautiful dude. It's costs me 20k a month to keep my doors open


Dang that's a lot of over head. What are some of the methods you use to attract that volume of business monthly?

And yes a video would be nice


----------

